# Calor in Ireland



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Could somebody tell me if calor bottles are the same in Ireland as they are in hte UK?

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## Murano (Mar 22, 2006)

Assuming you mean the ROI, if so, have a look at

http://www.calorgas.ie/calor-and-your-business/how-do-i-order-gas/

It looks like they are different....


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

You can get the two types .the cylinders that have a screw in connection or the one that has a push on regulator. 

Aido


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I live in N. Ireland, part of the UK as you know. I changed to Gaslow as I found replacement cylinders difficult to get and as far as I can remember I had to change my regulator to use cylinders I got in ROI. If you go for Gaslow you will need an adaptor as ROI lpg pumps have a different fitting, Alan.


----------



## G8HAV (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi
They are different, but the Calor operations in Dublin and Cork will refill UK cylinders if required. Just ring them up; they are very helpful. I have a filling adaptor for Autogas so don't need the facility. ROI Autogas outlets use the large ACME thread connector so an adapter is needed. Spent six weeks touring there two years ago and only seen a bit of it. Best place in the world but then I come from the fairy land. Cheers


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi all , you probably all know but the push on regulator in roi is the same as the ones that fit spanish bottles! in fact the reg i use in spain is my old reg off my irish van. not too interesting i know but just thought i would say it. all the best sean


----------



## connel (Dec 3, 2007)

My camper has two different colour cylinders - dark orange and grey (German I think)
I went to Flogas in Rathcool - just outside Dublin and the guy filled them for me no problem.
He said they can fill any cylinder at any of their depots in Ireland.


----------

